# the world is full of morons.



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

and in case anyone was wondering.. iwas not looking for puppies on craigslist..just looking out of curiosity hahah.
Credit to Puppies (dog store) 15% off
Golden Retriever MALE


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW....both of those make me want to go in bash my head against the wall.....over, and over, and over, and over!!!!! And then find those people and do the same thing!!!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

$2900 for a dog from a store? Dear lord.... @[email protected] and such lack of research... like they thought they were getting a stuffed animal... also... "i just want one, but if you want the other.." what? As though they will only have two puppies?

/head desk


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can do is shake my head. Is it possible for people to even be that dumb?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

*eyetwitch*


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? 

*sigh*


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG on the first ad! There are truely some dumb people in the world!! To pay that much for a puppy at a store is mindnumbing!!
I'm surprised there were'nt several replies posted to both of these ads!!

And both ads are definately candidates for "Best of Craigslist" !

I'll just shake my head in disgust and move on


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeah don't even get me started on pet store puppies. When I was looking at shelties before I got Bishop I was wandering around a Petland (I wasn't considering buying a dog from there, just FYI) and saw a dog labelled as a sheltie. It DID have the face of one, but it was solid sable, with no white. I asked to hold him and asked about his markings. They opened his folder and he was actually a 3/4 sheltie, 1/4 Pomeranian. I asked about his health history and that of his parents and they said that is classified information. I asked if it gets released upon purchase of the puppy and they said no.

This mix bred dog was $1900. More than Bishop who is from health tested parents.

Plus, what is the POINT of a sheltie x pom? They are completely different breeds!

I think it's disgusting to not release health info. What if the mother and father both had elbow or hip problems, shouldn't the buyer be told and able to make their decision from there? It's not a toy, it's a living, breathing animal!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The scary thing is there are idiots out there who pay almost $2000 for a mixed breed dog with no clue of lineage, or they wouldn't selling them. We need to stop buying these dogs.

As much as i think PetSmart is a big racket and sells lots of questionable products, they don't sell puppy mill dogs.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Laugh for the day! Thank god for craigslists humor! These have to be jokes (sarc), no it cant be honest to god people really trying to do this right, Buy a pup get credit WTF, no come on yah its a joke! (sarc) The last one UGH come on joke right heehee! Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Can I say anything more WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

